# Dublin City Centre Barber shop



## bamboozle (12 Dec 2007)

Had the hair chopped recently in a city centre hairdressers, usually I’d get it down in the suburb where I’m from but was in a rush the day in question.

I noticed there was no price list to be seen anywhere and when they guy before me was charged €22 i was quite surprised but he also had his hair washed.

I just asked for a dry cut which they did in about 7 minutes for which I was charged €22 euro, when I questioned why I paid the same as the lad who had his hair washed I was told it’s the one price for all and I chose not to have mine washed!!!!!!  When I pointed out they had no price list they mumbled some excuse


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

bamboozle said:


> I noticed there was no price list to be seen anywhere


Non display of a price list is illegal. Report them to the NCA. While you should not have had to, why did you not ask what the price would be before sitting down?

There are many barber shops around town that will charge less that €22 for a dry cut or even a wash and cut. There is nothing to stop them charging what they like for services (even the same price for a dry cut as for a wash and cut) but they are obliged to display a price list.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 Dec 2007)

10-12 euro would be the norm.
what place was it?


----------



## bamboozle (12 Dec 2007)

Don’t think I’m allowed mention its name, but its located on Exchequer St…..
I usually pay 10 in my local barber, during the summer I paid 20 to get it done in the Berkeley Court Hotel and was more than willing to pay this as it was advertised on the door &convenient on the day in hand (plus got a cup of tea and hair wash)
But 22 quid to get a dry cut by a barber who stopped twice to read text messages is hardly value for money!!!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

As I said/asked...


ClubMan said:


> Non display of a price list is illegal. Report them to the NCA. While you should not have had to, why did you not ask what the price would be before sitting down?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 Dec 2007)

is it up a stairs on Exchequer St


----------



## bamboozle (13 Dec 2007)

nope, not up a stairs!!!


----------



## bamboozle (13 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> As I said/asked...


 

I didn’t ask the price as I assumed a hair cut in town was about 15 quid, and after seeing the guy b4 me paying 22 for a wash and cut-I took it for granted that I’d be paying less than that.


----------



## bamboozle (14 Dec 2007)

bamboozle said:


> Don’t think I’m allowed mention its name, but its located on Exchequer St…..
> I usually pay 10 in my local barber, during the summer I paid 20 to get it done in the BerkeleyCourtHotel and was more than willing to pay this as it was advertised on the door &convenient on the day in hand (plus got a cup of tea and hair wash)
> But 22 quid to get a dry cut by a barber who stopped twice to read text messages is hardly value for money!!!


 

My apologies to all Barbers on Exchequer st, it is actually on Trinity Street & i noticed last night still no price list up!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

bamboozle said:


> My apologies to all Barbers on Exchequer st, it is actually on Trinity Street & i noticed last night still no price list up!!!!


You should report them to the _NCA _so.


----------



## bamboozle (14 Dec 2007)

I reported it last week, just posted here to raise awareness,


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Fair enough. You should have said earlier to avoid unnecessary posting.


----------



## kramer2006 (14 Dec 2007)

bamboozle said:


> Had the hair chopped recently in a city centre hairdressers, usually I’d get it down in the suburb where I’m from but was in a rush the day in question.
> 
> I noticed there was no price list to be seen anywhere and when they guy before me was charged €22 i was quite surprised but he also had his hair washed.
> 
> I just asked for a dry cut which they did in about 7 minutes for which I was charged €22 euro, when I questioned why I paid the same as the lad who had his hair washed I was told it’s the one price for all and I chose not to have mine washed!!!!!!  When I pointed out they had no price list they mumbled some excuse



I read this thread and instantly knew the place you were talking about. Got my hair cut there a few weeks ago and was appalled to be charged 22 euro. That is definitely way over the mark for barbers, even in the City Centre. Needless to say, I won't be back there. Try the Grafton Barber (no affiliation) if you're stuck again. I think they charge 16 euro for a dry cut.


----------



## wavejumper (14 Dec 2007)

used to get my hair cut there until recently figuring out my local was doing a better job at 13 euro for a dry cut.  the local also spares me the banging cheesy music and what I found generally the poor attitude of the staff in that place.


----------



## bankrupt (14 Dec 2007)

Does anyone know of any Turkish barbers in Dublin (i.e. ones that do a shave, ungents, massage, lighted tapers, hot towels etc)?  Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## carpedeum (15 Dec 2007)

bamboozle said:


> My apologies to all Barbers on Exchequer st, it is actually on Trinity Street & i noticed last night still no price list up!!!!


 
Thanks for the clarification! There is a long established barbers (formerly behind Switzers  ) upstairs on Wicklow St., a continuation of Exchequer St., that I thought you were really referring to! Myself and my buddies have been going there for 30 years or more since we were students! Most of us are still going there, though we have strayed to other scissorhands a couple of times... faraway barbers were greener unfortunately! 

Excellen wash and cut for €19.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (17 Dec 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Does anyone know of any Turkish barbers in Dublin (i.e. ones that do a shave, ungents, massage, lighted tapers, hot towels etc)? Can anyone recommend one?


There is one just off Kevin Street. I don't know the street name. If you are heading out of town it's up the lane before you get to the DIT.
Got a hot towel shave there 6 months ago.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Dec 2007)

the place carpedeum alludes to (Shepards) do an excellent hot towel shave.


----------



## hairyfish (18 Dec 2007)

on a relevant note, i rarely get the hair cut in hairdressers / barbers, bought the shavers in argos and havent looked back until i realised i needed to be more eh 'proportional' with my hair, ie i have less of it in places and a bit of scissors trickery is needed!
So off i go to a local Barber in Swords, last cut of the day for him,he wasnt really in good chatty mood but it i wasnt paying for the discussion so i just mde idle chit chat about the budget and he starts to perk up towards the end, "11 euro please" , i say "make it 14" i hand him a score and he disapears and reappears on the phone and hands me my change so i thank him and leave...only out on the street do i realise that he's only given me 4 euro change. 
Now i realise its only a couple euro but like on top of the fact i gave him the couple quid he just took me for a donkey and ripped me off! 
and no i didnt go back into him as id feel like a prat going in asking for 2 euro back
#end rant


----------



## bamboozle (19 Dec 2007)

wavejumper said:


> used to get my hair cut there until recently figuring out my local was doing a better job at 13 euro for a dry cut. the local also spares me the banging cheesy music and what I found generally the poor attitude of the staff in that place.


 
Good to hear I’m not the only one appalled by their price & service, and yes the attitude of the lady cutting my hair was poor, the minute she stopped to check a text message I decided there goes her tip (then I was hit with the price!)

As a by note, I filled out form on the NCA website about 2 weeks ago and have heard nothing back, it would be interested to see if/how they follow up.

Went to my usual barbers in Killester last weekend and gladly paid €11 plus tip for a job well done!


----------



## carpedeum (19 Dec 2007)

hairyfish said:


> on a relevant note, i rarely get the hair cut in hairdressers / barbers, bought the shavers in argos and havent looked back until i realised i needed to be more eh 'proportional' with my hair, ie i have less of it in places and a bit of scissors trickery is needed!
> So off i go to a local Barber in Swords, last cut of the day for him,he wasnt really in good chatty mood but it i wasnt paying for the discussion so i just mde idle chit chat about the budget and he starts to perk up towards the end, "11 euro please" , i say "make it 14" i hand him a score and he disapears and reappears on the phone and hands me my change so i thank him and leave...only out on the street do i realise that he's only given me 4 euro change.
> Now i realise its only a couple euro but like on top of the fact i gave him the couple quid he just took me for a donkey and ripped me off!
> and no i didnt go back into him as id feel like a prat going in asking for 2 euro back
> #end rant


 
Can you hint where abouts in Swords this cutthroat plies his trade? there are about 10 barbers in Swords now.


----------



## Supercelt (6 Jun 2009)

classic barber in mary st, good pricce and great haircut, older barber gives a great back and sides, and will go as tight as u want


----------

